

Twitter sentiment Analysis is broken without context #GoT - hu_me
http://25trends.me/dashboard.php?q=game+of+thrones

======
hu_me
the link doesnt appear to work you can go to the site 25trends.me/ and look at
the sentiment for gameofthrones . From what I read everything is positive. And
the infograph looks off.

What would be a more effective way to understand sentiment? Or is it the best
we can get without manual intervention?

